# Eurotunnel and API



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I made a Eurotunnel booking a week ago and also provided the API.

I printed off the API 'Thank you' form and filed it away.

Today I've had an email request to say my booking was incomplete and I needed to complete the API.

So, I've done it again and printed out the 'Thank you' form again.

Hopefully everything now completed.

Has anyone else had to repeat the API process or is it just a blip in their system ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wots an API Keith.?

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Wots an API Keith.?
> 
> Ray.


From the Eurotunnel website -

What is Advance Passenger Information (API)? 
Since the 1st April 2015, all UK ports and airports are required by the UK government to carry out Exit Checks to collect the passport or identity card details from every person leaving the country, at their point of departure, and pass this information to UK Border Force.

To speed up your journey through our Folkestone terminal, you must supply your passenger information to us before you travel, using our Advance Passenger Information (API) system. If you do not supply your passenger information in advance of travelling, you may be stopped at check-in and asked to add your API to your booking before continuing on your journey.
*Please note *we only require your API information for the Folkestone to Calais part of your journey. We do not require API information for the Calais to Folkestone part of a return trip, or trips that are Calais to Folkestone only.

:nerd:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> From the Eurotunnel website -
> 
> What is Advance Passenger Information (API)?
> Since the 1st April 2015, all UK ports and airports are required by the UK government to carry out Exit Checks to collect the passport or identity card details from every person leaving the country, at their point of departure, and pass this information to UK Border Force.
> ...


So Criminals, illegal immigrants and other undesirables can get round the API system entering the UK but not exiting?

Why?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Keith and there I was thinking it was this https://www.howtogeek.com/343877/what-is-an-api/

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as you are travelling from the UK to France you need to ADD your API to your booking from within your account. the API sits in a different section to the booking, and isn't added automatically when you make a booking - you have to do it. 

so if you go to your booking and View Details, you'll see a banner on the right for API that says "You must add the passport or identity card details for all people travelling on each Folkestone to Calais booking that you make.". Click on the API banner - select the passengers travelling, and add them to the booking.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Makes you wonder what the point is of being in the EU when you have to do all that nonsense.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Keith, I have had to do exactly the same thing. Email to say I had not completed it. I did wonder if I had completed it but failed to click on the "Add Person" button at the bottom. All the passport information was already entered (after I dug out the fireproof box from the back of the under stairs cupboard to get the passports out) but I had not added either of us to the "people travelling" part.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> Makes you wonder what the point is of being in the EU when you have to do all that nonsense.


Going to the states also involves the submission of info and limited time stays Peter as I'm sure you know.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am pretty certain you have to supply API information whichever means you leave the U.K. these days. Brittany Ferries require API info. 
We are off to Portugal for a week in January, EasyJet require it!

There is no escape, but I struggle to see why we have to give all that info to leave, but it's not required for people _entering_ the U.K. But then what do I know?

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I am pretty certain you have to supply API information whichever means you leave the U.K. these days. Brittany Ferries require API info.
> We are off to Portugal for a week in January, EasyJet require it!
> 
> There is no escape, but I struggle to see why we have to give all that info to leave,* but it's not required for people entering the U.K. But then what do I know? *
> ...


Andy

I think it probably is, e.g. we fly Krakow-Gatwick about once a year and I think easyJet have our API stored so we do not have to re-enter the info.

I do not know who initiated the API requirement inside Europe. Was it EU or Schengen authorities? If EU it must be required to enter UK. If Schengen then not required for UK, but it would be for Norway, but not if it was EU controlled, as Norway is not EU

What a devious web we weave.

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The API requirement was introduced post the September 11th attacks and because of the threat of further attacks on aircraft. By giving advance information of who is travelling it is supposed to give the security authorities sufficient time to pre-screen all passengers.

I've never had to supply API details when crossing on the ferry or through the tunnel that I can recall - last time I went through the tunnel from the UK was 6 weeks ago and I never provided my passport details.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps frequent fliers/travellers are all on their system?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

patp said:


> Perhaps frequent fliers/travellers are all on their system?


We go through twice a year (not exactly frequent fliers). We filled in the API online the first time and thereafter after booking I asked if the booking person had access to the API data and she/he checked and said it's OK you are on it. They have done that for us each year so not a problem.

Terry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

WTF ?

Another email today from Eurotunnel telling me my booking is incomplete and they still require my API to be added to my booking.

I have two printed sheets thanking me for providing the API details and I'm getting p*ssed off with Eurotunnel.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

WTF x 2

I echo your frustration as I had one today too!!

Love the pic 

Have you followed it up?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> WTF ?
> 
> Another email today from Eurotunnel telling me my booking is incomplete and they still require my API to be added to my booking.
> 
> I have two printed sheets thanking me for providing the API details and I'm getting p*ssed off with Eurotunnel.


Check that ALL travellers details have been accepted ??? I have had that in the past where the system only accepted the lead passenger initially. Just a thought.

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Andy. That seemed to be the problem last time but I fixed mine (if it was ever wrong) and now it is showing up again.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Check the URLs of the reminders to see if they tally with Eurotunnel's.



It could be somebody phishing for your personal details.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If I went to the UK for a holiday would I need to complete this API before I could come back.?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Check the URLs of the reminders to see if they tally with Eurotunnel's.
> 
> It could be somebody phishing for your personal details.


What are URL's?

Jan, I am not sure. We only have to do it one way, so maybe you will. It is not difficult you just fill in your passport number and a few more details.

I have not put the passports away this time so it is not a lot of bother just annoying.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp;3064377[B said:


> ]What are URL's?
> [/B]
> Jan, I am not sure. We only have to do it one way, so maybe you will. It is not difficult you just fill in your passport number and a few more details.
> 
> I have not put the passports away this time so it is not a lot of bother just annoying.


URL is the address of the website on the internet and which appears at the top of this and any page.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If it came on an email its the address to check at the top, click on the arrow next to the address and it will show where it came from.


----------

